# Plant my 90g?



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a 90g native tank. It's got two green sunfish, one shiner of some kind, a big pleco that I hoped would help with algae, and a musk turtle. I filter it with a home made wet/dry two 5g buckets of media trickling into a rubbermaid and a mag 9.5 return. It's in a bay window in my kitchen. During the winter it gets about 5 hours of fairly direct sunlight and summer maybe only 3-4 hours. Both times of year it is still well lit for 10 hours a day or so, but just directly lit by the morning sun for those hours. Is this enough light? I want some larger background plants that will be nearer to the window, then some shorter foreground in the front of the tank. If need be I can do C02. I'd probably just use a bottle.

As far as substrate. I've got a ton of large gravel ranging from .5" to 3". I guess I would need something a little finer?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

i would suggest using a fine gravel and keeping and amazon sword. i hav heard people saying that turtles and plants don't mix but, i myself hav 90g native tank(planted) with a baby snapping turtle.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I have actually realized that he digs up my fake plants held down by the 3" rocks.. Maybe it isn't a good idea.... Thanks for the help.


----------

